# Pré-amplificador de bajo ruido usando 4558 - NE5532



## clpkl (Dic 2, 2019)

Hola a todos, ¿alguien sabe o ya ha ensamblado este preamplificador? En Internet se llama "Circuito de control de pre tono de bajo ruido usando 4558 - NE5532". Lo encontré en un foro tailandés. Busqué aquí en el foro y no encontré ninguna referencia con ese nombre. 
Cual es la opinion


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2019)

¿ Y que problema encontraste en los previos que figuran en el Foro ?

Ese previo es bueno, tan bueno como los publicados en el Foro


----------



## clpkl (Dic 2, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y que problema encontraste en los previos que figuran en el Foro ?
> 
> Ese previo es bueno, tan bueno como los publicados en el Foro


Hola Fogonazo, gracias por tu opinión. No tengo nada en contra, por el contrario, los encontré interesantes, pero necesito un preamplificador compacto, mayormente, porque el espacio es limitado dentro del receptor que estoy restaurando. Pero también necesito uno que tenga control de volumen alto, bajo, balance, más el interruptor de volumen, creo que usando los controles del panel frontal.


----------



## antoito (Dic 13, 2019)

Yo hice el modelo parecido, aún no conectado.
Necesitas un potenciómetro doble con cuarta toma para el loudness

Tu previo:
Low noise pre tone control circuit using 4558 - NE55532


----------



## clpkl (Dic 17, 2019)

antoito dijo:


> Yo hice el modelo parecido, aún no conectado.
> Necesitas un potenciómetro doble con cuarta toma para el loudness
> 
> Tu previo:
> Low noise pre tone control circuit using 4558 - NE55532


Hola antoito, sí, ya tengo el potenciómetro de variación para el loudness. ¿Te gustó el sonido?


----------



## antoito (Dic 18, 2019)

Aún  no lo he incorporado a la caja de los previos, falta del momento apropiado y cierta pereza, de todas formas sigo con dos previos incorporados a la caja, uno de válvulas (chino) y otro con ne5532 que es el que pienso sustituir.


----------

